# CZ P10S dimensions



## Logan Ross (Oct 29, 2018)

CZ-USA has posted some information about the upcoming P10S and P10F pistols on their website.

I called them up via their customer service number and was able to get dimensions for the P10S, but alas not for the P10F.

I have listed the information for the P10C, P10S, and the Glock 26 for comparison (info from Glock website).


P10CP10SdifferenceGlock 26Length overall7.3 in6.6 in-0.7 in6.5 inHeight5.2 in4.6 in-0.6 in4.17 inWidth1.26 in1.26 in-01.26 inBarrel Length4.02 in3.5 in-0.52 in3.43 inWeight (empty with mag)26 oz24.4 oz-1.6 oz21.5 ozCapacity15+112+1-310+1

Conclusion: It is definitely smaller than the P10C but probably not a pocket pistol for most. It looks to be trying to find the balance between improved IWB concealability and comfort while maintaining shootability and a grip where your pinky might still fit on the grip. Compared to the Glock 26, it looks to be comparable to a G26 with a +2 floor plate.

When asked about when these might be available, they didn't know. From my conversation, it seems they have not yet finished tooling up for production.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

CZ P10F 
Length: 203 mm 7 63/64"
Width: 32mm 1 17/64"
Height: 150mm. 5 29/32"
Barrel: 114.3mm 4.5"
19 round magazine
https://le.cz-usa.com/cz-p10-f-full-size-p10/

For those interested check out the Theta trigger kit from HB Industries. Did some research on trigger kits for the P10 & this may be the only one.


----------

